# Bubba's trip



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Bubba, a furniture dealer from North Carolina, decided to
expand the line of furniture in his store, so he went to Paris to see
what he could find.

After arriving in Paris he met with some manufacturers and
selected a line that he thought would sell well back home in North
Carolina.

To celebrate the new acquisition, he decided to visit a small
bistro and have a glass of wine. As he sat enjoying his wine, he
noticed that the small place was quite crowded, and that the other
chair at his table was the only vacant seat in the house. Before
long, a very beautiful young Parisian girl came to his table, asked
him something in French (which he did not understand), and motioned
toward the chair. He invited her to sit down.

He tried to speak to her in English, but she did not speak his
language so, after a couple of minutes of trying to communicate with
her, he took a napkin and drew a picture of a wine glass and showed
it to her.

She nodded, and he ordered a glass of wine for her.

After sitting together at the table for a while, he took
another napkin, and drew a picture of a plate with food on it, and
she nodded. They left the bistro and found a quiet cafe that featured
a small group playing romantic music. They ordered dinner, after
which he took another napkin and drew a picture of a couple dancing.
She nodded, and they got up to dance. They danced until the cafe
closed and the band was packing up.

Back at their table, the young lady took a napkin and drew a
picture of a four-poster bed.

To this day, Bubba has no idea how she figured out he was in
the furniture business.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rgds Rook


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol: :roll:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL been there done that


----------

